# akik nem dolgoznak egész évben Kanadában



## MerKaBa (2009 Május 24)

Sziasztok!

Kanadában állítólag van egy terület, ahol kb két-három hónapot dolgoznak a lakosok, azután pedig egész évben ebből a rövid idő alatt megkeresett pénzből élnek. Ha jól emlékszem, akkor ez valahol Kanada nyugati részén lehet.
Ha bárki hallott róluk valamit, hogy hogyan és hol élnek, akkor kérem írja meg, szeretnék róluk többet tudni, és talán majd egyszer, csatlakozni hozzájuk...


----------



## aberlour (2009 Május 25)

Igen ez igy igaz. csak ket harom honapig dolgoznak, rakhalaszattal foglalkoznak, utana pedig elnek mint marci hevesen.
Van par mas terulet is szorvanyosan a nagyvarosokban, ahol milliomosok elnek, es ok meg ennyit sem dolgoznak es sokkal jobban elnek. Egy nap en is szeretnek hozzajuk csatlakozni.


MerKaBa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Kanadában állítólag van egy terület, ahol kb két-három hónapot dolgoznak a lakosok, azután pedig egész évben ebből a rövid idő alatt megkeresett pénzből élnek. Ha jól emlékszem, akkor ez valahol Kanada nyugati részén lehet.
> Ha bárki hallott róluk valamit, hogy hogyan és hol élnek, akkor kérem írja meg, szeretnék róluk többet tudni, és talán majd egyszer, csatlakozni hozzájuk...


----------



## livia (2009 Június 17)

itt a keleti parton is ket-harom honap a munka, mert jon a kemeny hideg(sajnos).


----------



## Janika911 (2009 Június 17)

Az eredeti kerdes alapjan "*egész évben" 
tehat semmi robot! 

*Akik ODSP-n vannak, azok se dolgoznak, soknak kutya baja, es eleg szep penzt kapnak havonta.
Akik 40, 45-eves korukban nyugdijba mennek, azok sem, Pld RCMP tagok, es azok is nagyon szep penzt/nyugdijat kapnak havonta. 

Egy Ottawai ismerosom nyaron aszfaltot arul, es kb 3, 4 honapot dolgozik, Az ev tobbi reszeben otthon van (EI-on) a csladdal, Setal a kutyussal, Focizni viszi a kislanyat, vagy nyirja a fuvet a haz korul, vagy eppen a havat kapirgalja. Nyaron annyit keres mint mas 12-havi munkaval, es csak beszelnie kell. De van sok ilyes fele, szezonalis munka ami nagyon jol fizet. Persze sok veszelyes is ezek kozul.


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 25)

Janika911 írta:


> Az eredeti kerdes alapjan "*egész évben" *
> *tehat semmi robot! *
> 
> Akik ODSP-n vannak, azok se dolgoznak, soknak kutya baja, es eleg szep penzt kapnak havonta.
> ...


 Szia!Veszélyes???Miért??


----------



## Kazánszerelő (2009 Június 28)

Mi az a OSPD , RCMP ?


----------



## Melitta (2009 Június 28)

ODSP betegseg okan leszazalekolas ,ami lehet beleset,vagy bamilyen komoly betegseg orvosilag megallapitva,hogy nem tud munkat vegezni.


RCMP = FBI ha ezt a nevet jobban ismered.
Azt hiszem 20 evet kell lehuzni es ahoz hogy teljes nyugdijat kapjanak.


----------



## Melitta (2009 Június 28)

Anika76 írta:


> Szia!Veszélyes???Miért??



Az aszfaltozas garazsbejarok kerti kozlekedo stb A forro aszfalt a tudonek nem jo,ahhoz hogy valaki "sok " penzt csinaljon ezzel,kell egy nagyon jo "elado" aki felhajtja a munkat.Ez a nehezebbik resze.


----------



## Janika911 (2009 Augusztus 25)

Koszi Melitta h elmagyaraztad itt mindenkinek mi mit jelent.


----------

